# north res. today



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

stopped by north today, made a few casts to see if crappie were starting to get active. no takers but seen something that made me sick, used needles washed up on shore and some floating around. why do these druggies feel the need to throw their garbage in our lakes and streams, just ruined my day


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Did you report that over at the district office on north so they know to patrol the area more


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

You wouldn't think it wouldn't even be an issue 7 out of 10 times i go over there the sheriff is either sitting in the parking lot or shows up and sits while I'm fishing. you would think they would want to get high someplace where law enforcement doesn't hang out regularly.... Idc if they want to shoot poison in the cars but for God sakes use a trash can!


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

I fish north a lot from my bass boat in the summer because its close to home and i swear if i see someone doing that there i will not let them out of my sight till they are in cuffs there are to many kids around the lakes for that trash


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I here Ya I fish north often also and I will confronting any needle pushing scumbags I see not necessarily going to call law enforcement on them but I'll certainly make sure they know they are unwelcome & that they better find a new place to get High! &#128521;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

On a side note I did a scouting trip today at Mogadore with the waders and picked up 8 yes that was 8 bags of beer cans and other misc trash. And that was only what I could grab there was trash everywhere. 


This filth keeps this crap up lakes will be getting shut down. It's already in the talks for Mogadore. Go back to lansinger at night and it's nothing but a bunch of kids getting high and drunk taking their trucks off road and trashing the place..,


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Is Mogadore ice free?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

43 towards congress was but didn't go all the way over to congress to check. Most of main lake was still froze. Most shorelines had about 10-15 ft of open water,


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

That really gets me going &#128127; they should consider themselves lucky if I don't see any of that b.s. I agree with bobberbucket, why do they gotta pitch it in the lake and why do they even gotta be at our lakes?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I think this needs to be reported to the Sheriff office and parks. If these needles are not picked up somebody including children could be hurt.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

I haven't been back to North in 2 years. Ever since one of the resident shot off a flare gun off that had a explosive part at the end to scare the geese away. Problem was we were out in front of the house with my GF and our infant son. thing exploded 30ft from our boat. I yelled (not so nice of words used) at him not to shoot that thing at boats especially since we had our infant son in it. He said " I don't Effing care these geese are in my yard" talk about getting my blood boiling. I do remember various times loading up there and smelling the weed all over and also seeing needles as well. Its a shame Id hate to see a kid pick them up and get hurt.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

That's not right!! I've met a lot of great people that live on the portage lakes, but there's always the guy that buys a lake house and expects to never see a bird or never see someone fishing in front of their house. I've had people yell to get off their property when I was in a boat throwing twister tails under their dock haha


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

saw the needles when you first turn into parking lot, theres a tree in the water and a lot of debris in the water right by the guard rail and p.l drive. they are orange and white,


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

ya'll this area is experiencing an epidemic explosion in the use of HEROIN. They have had Jr high kids found with sale amounts in their possession. thats correct....right here in brimfield area. No not cleveland chicago or NY City slum areas but here in our neighborhoods. 2 yrs ago the cops busted a heroin dealer in the rental house across the street from my house here in Kent. Thats too close for comfort. 
It is our responsibility to try to keep our world around us safe. I would rather have the cops check out something stupid than have someone find a kid overdosed on heroin. If they dont know about a problem area they cant do anything about it. We must be proactive in our own world. 
but.....I know I am just preaching to the choir here. Fishermen/sportsmen(persons) are the most proactive community involved groups in our country.
WOw gr8 vent. Sorry guys but its a hot spot I find hard to accept. If we dont do something who will. thanks ya'll


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Deerehunter03 said:


> I haven't been back to North in 2 years. Ever since one of the resident shot off a flare gun off that had a explosive part at the end to scare the geese away. Problem was we were out in front of the house with my GF and our infant son. thing exploded 30ft from our boat. I yelled (not so nice of words used) at him not to shoot that thing at boats especially since we had our infant son in it. He said " I don't Effing care these geese are in my yard" talk about getting my blood boiling.





OHsportsman said:


> That's not right!! I've met a lot of great people that live on the portage lakes, but there's always the guy that buys a lake house and expects to never see a bird or never see someone fishing in front of their house. I've had people yell to get off their property when I was in a boat throwing twister tails under their dock haha


Note which house/property and report them. Never officially verified but have been told that its illegal for them to harass you in any way. Also that you need to stay 15' away from their shore. That may include their dock too.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

dmills4124 said:


> ya'll this area is experiencing an epidemic explosion in the use of HEROIN. They have had Jr high kids found with sale amounts in their possession. thats correct....right here in brimfield area. No not cleveland chicago or NY City slum areas but here in our neighborhoods. 2 yrs ago the cops busted a heroin dealer in the rental house across the street from my house here in Kent. Thats too close for comfort.
> It is our responsibility to try to keep our world around us safe. I would rather have the cops check out something stupid than have someone find a kid overdosed on heroin. If they dont know about a problem area they cant do anything about it. We must be proactive in our own world.
> but.....I know I am just preaching to the choir here. Fishermen/sportsmen(persons) are the most proactive community involved groups in our country.
> WOw gr8 vent. Sorry guys but its a hot spot I find hard to accept. If we dont do something who will. thanks ya'll


That's sad! Kids this young playing with a drug that not only can kill you but even if you live will effect your life forever. I will take another look although I belive what you guys saw and see if I can get anyone to respond over there to it.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

nixmkt said:


> Note which house/property and report them. Never officially verified but have been told that its illegal for them to harass you in any way. Also that you need to stay 15' away from their shore. That may include their dock too.


Where did you get the 15' info from. I have never heard that.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Where did you get the 15' info from. I have never heard that.


Several years ago a guy on Long didn't like anyone fishing in front of his house and would holler and throw stones in the water where I was fishing. Was a good crappie spot so got into it with him a few times and told him he needed to get a house on a private lake then. One time he said he'd fix me and the sheriff showed up. Apparently he called and told them I stood up and peed into the lake in front of his wife. I just laughed and told the deputy that I couldn't prove that I didn't but the guy couldn't prove that I did it either. Believe the sheriff told me about the 15' then but don't remember for sure. Took a video camera along for a while after that. Guy moved about a year or so later.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

nixmkt said:


> Several years ago a guy on Long didn't like anyone fishing in front of his house and would holler and throw stones in the water where I was fishing. Was a good crappie spot so got into it with him a few times and told him he needed to get a house on a private lake then. One time he said he'd fix me and the sheriff showed up. Apparently he called and told them I stood up and peed into the lake in front of his wife. I just laughed and told the deputy that I couldn't prove that I didn't but the guy couldn't prove that I did it either. Believe the sheriff told me about the 15' then but don't remember for sure. Took a video camera along for a while after that. Guy moved about a year or so later.



Good ole Timmy &#128514; he was a jerk but I really enjoyed his decent looking wife and her friends hanging out in their bathing suits!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Can't disagree bobberbucket.  Do remember discussing the incident with Dist. 3 and them telling me about residents not being allowed to hassle boats and to report any problems but just don't remember for sure if they agreed about the 15'. Will have to check on it again.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

had to share this one.... one time while ice fishing portage lakes a women came out of her house and yelled and told us to quit drilling holes in the ice, we were at least a 100 ft. from shore she said her kids might want to ice skate out there. so I yelled back and asked her... lady how much of this lake do you own? she went back in her house but came out and started yelling again, saying we looked like a bunch of hillbillies out there sitting on buckets. so I politely told her to go back in her house and watch opra and leave us alone. but noooo she had to call the sheriff, he showed up and talked to us and we had a few laughs and he told us to just ignore her and we did. the point is these people think because they pay 3 to 4 hundred thousand dollars for these homes they some how think they own the water too. WRONG


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

So has anyone reported about north yet I'm going to make a call tomorrow to a friend who is close to some of the wild life officers and get them on it


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Rondy said:


> So has anyone reported about north yet I'm going to make a call tomorrow to a friend who is close to some of the wild life officers and get them on it


I could not reach my contact so go ahead.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

talked to a sheriff at circle k on Manchester rd. this morning and told him what I seen and he said that all of the lakes drain together and it would be hard to figure out where they come from. and that was that he pretty much blew me off, heroin is really bad right now, there were 12 o.d s in Barberton last night due to bad heroin. sorry guys I tried. but I don't think anyone died


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

cement said:


> talked to a sheriff at circle k on Manchester rd. this morning and told him what I seen and he said that all of the lakes drain together and it would be hard to figure out where they come from. and that was that he pretty much blew me off, heroin is really bad right now, there were 12 o.d s in Barberton last night due to bad heroin. sorry guys I tried. but I don't think anyone died


Thanks for trying. The issue is not where they come from its about safety for fisherman in the area. Like I said I did not see them. Are we talking a few or a good number. A call to certain media might get a response we need.


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

So is North open?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

cement said:


> had to share this one.... one time while ice fishing portage lakes a women came out of her house and yelled and told us to quit drilling holes in the ice, we were at least a 100 ft. from shore she said her kids might want to ice skate out there. so I yelled back and asked her... lady how much of this lake do you own? she went back in her house but came out and started yelling again, saying we looked like a bunch of hillbillies out there sitting on buckets. so I politely told her to go back in her house and watch opra and leave us alone. but noooo she had to call the sheriff, he showed up and talked to us and we had a few laughs and he told us to just ignore her and we did. the point is these people think because they pay 3 to 4 hundred thousand dollars for these homes they some how think they own the water too. WRONG


Hillbillies sitting on buckets? Wow. Some people just dont understand. Although im not into ice fishing, I certainly am not knocking it or criticizing anyone who does it. The non-fishermen just dont understand why we do what we do. I have lost count of how many times ive been called crazy for going out on cold, windy days, rainy or after rainy days, or extremely hot days just to go fishing. And you know what? I enjoy it. I love playing xbox but i love to fish more, amd if the weather looks bad but i feel like it might be a good day, i fix up my gear and get out. I went out on one of those cold and rainy and windy days, froze in it and caught my record 14 1/2 inch black crappie in my avatar. I dont regret a single minute of the 4 hours i sat out in that freezing cold. So when i hear someone insult another person for going so far to do what they love to do, i tend get quite irritated.
And as for owning the water, well, it seems to me that the richer people get, the more inflated their ego gets. Bet she was steamed when the sheriff did nothing and got that nice reality check that just because you have lots of money doesnt mean everyone has to bend to your will.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Jakethefisherman said:


> So is North open?



It's mostly iced up but there's some fishable water from shore. I don't thinks it's clear enough for boat fishing yet I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong I could be since I haven't driven past in a couple days.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yesterday north was wide open... Long too. Fished a bit by the needle area, either I missed them or someone had picked them up. A couple tiny bass caught on crappie jigs. That is one hell of a pile of junk there... Picked out 6 bobbers and a couple rapalas out of it


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

That's good news! &#128515;


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm heading to north to fish from my boat around 10 hope it open


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

security812 said:


> I'm heading to north to fish from my boat around 10 hope it open


From what I heard its good to go. If not go to long.


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's what I was thinking bass bully


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

I did the Deputy didnt do crap. What would have happened if the explosive part would have landed in the bottom of my boat? small explosion + 20 gallons of gas= Big explosion


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Deerehunter03 said:


> I did the Deputy didnt do crap....


Complain/report to the ODNR Dist. 3 office at North Res. They have much more interest and control with the lakeside property owners about boater harassment issues. Without proof a single incident will always be "he said - she said" but over time a pattern will likely become obvious and more actionable.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

The craziest thing to me was there were people on the shore that were hearing it and even while i was standing there with the deputy filling out the report he was still shooting the thing off. The guy lives over by the circle of lilly pads on the west side of the lake.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

stopped by north this a.m needles still there, I live 5 mins. from there and went back to district 3 and they were having a training semenar and the warden was not there. by the way I took pics and my wife is trying to figure out how to post them


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Deerehunter03 said:


> The craziest thing to me was there were people on the shore that were hearing it and even while i was standing there with the deputy filling out the report he was still shooting the thing off. The guy lives over by the circle of lilly pads on the west side of the lake.


Now that's pretty definitive. No proof that it came by you but would seem at a minimum the deputy would need to put in the report that he/she witnessed one being shot off and if they are legal, at least issue a formal warning to the person about not using them when boats are anywhere in the area. Would still suggest a follow up with Dist. 3 about it and you could refer them to the sheriff's report.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

There's always going to be territory wars when public lake meets private property, put up a freakin dock and post it Private Dock Keep Off and then go from there, but to come down the shore throwing rocks and flailing his arms at people, thats comical. i could actually see guys luring the guy out just for kicks once word got around, kinda like cat and mouse.


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

North was a bust today, 40 degree water and muddy hope the warm temps can get them going this week


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

security812 said:


> North was a bust today, 40 degree water and muddy hope the warm temps can get them going this week


Portage was cold 38-39 clear, very weedy and allot of scum. No bites.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Part of the problem with enforcement is that Coventry Twp doesn't have any money to hire officers. I think they only have 1 officer that they rent from the county sheriff's dept. to patrol the whole township! The city of Green has more money and patrols Nimisila. I don't know about New Franklin, but I doubt they have much money for police either. Coventry has had a lot of trouble getting levies passed for any services!

Has anyone tried calling the county health dept? They might be interested in cleaning up a biohazard in a public park.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Saw the pic thanks. I'm surprised the caps are on it so it might be unused...not that its good. So were they in the wood area in the left lot fishing lot (heading south) or the corner where you turn into to go to the division headquarters? I will make a call to somebody I know but if there is one or two floating they wont do much, if there is a bunch they might.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

talked to a park ranger today, he said he has had a few calls on this lately. and they are going to try and step up patrols around the parking lots at night. when you first turn in the lot to division 3 on your right big old tree in the water be carefull ir you don't have rubber boots you will get wet feet, just ask me


----------



## nate gsi (Oct 18, 2011)

What about all the storm sewer run off that enters that water shed. Come on that needle could have ran into the lake off the street. I am certain that there are some curtain drains for septic systems that run into the lake as well. We work in waste water treatment facilities all the time. You would be amazed at all that is flushed down the toilet and ends up in our public waters. Every time it rains more than a certain amount these facilities become overloaded & guess where the excess water goes. Some pay a fine to the "EPA" but the location and use of that money is limited only to your imagination. When their system is working properly and within capacity the plants haul off dumpsters full of needles, diapers, condoms you name it weekly. Think we can rest assured that no one is shooting dope in the parking lot next to the sheriff car.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

nate gsi said:


> What about all the storm sewer run off that enters that water shed. Come on that needle could have ran into the lake off the street. I am certain that there are some curtain drains for septic systems that run into the lake as well. We work in waste water treatment facilities all the time. You would be amazed at all that is flushed down the toilet and ends up in our public waters. Every time it rains more than a certain amount these facilities become overloaded & guess where the excess water goes. Some pay a fine to the "EPA" but the location and use of that money is limited only to your imagination. When their system is working properly and within capacity the plants haul off dumpsters full of needles, diapers, condoms you name it weekly. Think we can rest assured that no one is shooting dope in the parking lot next to the sheriff car.


That's very possible and is why I was wondering is it a few or allot down there. It is still a hazard no matter how they go there and I doubt junkies take the time to put the caps on after shooting up, I have seen needles with blood in them along side roads that were used..no caps. There is also the seedy motel on the other side of the lake and I'm sure there is drug use there. Its sad and I just worry some kid or anybody might get stuck down there trying to enjoy fishing.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Did you ever know a druggie with a brain in his head ? If they have one chances are its burned out.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Bassbully 52 said:


> I was wondering is it a few or allot down there. It is still a hazard no matter how they go there and I doubt junkies take the time to put the caps on after shooting up.....



I work with needles and syringes (I'm a doctor but not a physician), and it's actually against safety regulations to re-cap used syringes. We do that to reduce the chances of accidentally re-using a needle. Junkies often recap needles because they reuse them many times, so the fact that needle is capped isn't a good sign.

On the other hand, we once had a bunch of needles and syringes wash up at one of my fishing spots back in Iowa. Turned out they were used for live stock antibiotics and improperly disposed of. So it's always possible they weren't used for something nefarious


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I always re cap syringes after using them to give my dog it's shots.... I then usually throw it in a sewer....

Joking


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

What about Diabetics? I agree with wasptewater guy, given the amount of snow and ice and how the lakes are linked, and also due to the fact that many diabetics cap their needles after use and dispose of them, Isn't it feasible to say that due to flooding, those are insulin needles you're seeing in North? People flush them, but they also throw them into the trash, if a can gets knocked over during snow thaw, or ice melt, and the needles aren't put into trash bags, but just dropped into the trash, If a can tips, and falls open, those needles could float right into the sewer, and end up in those lakes. I agree it's still bad, to see them, but there are more diabetics than heroin users walking around this area, just a hunch.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Where did you get the 15' info from. I have never heard that.


Asked about it at the Div. of Watercraft Office on Arlington this morning. Officer said there's no min. distance rule for Portage Lakes and he remembered telling that sheriff deputy when they discussed it.


----------

